# New Test Confirms or Rules Out IBD



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

http://www.gastro.org/public/policy-update/clinical.htm#Test From American Gastroenterological Association website:New Test Confirms or Rules Out IBDThe FDA has cleared the TechLab IBD-CHEK, a test designed to detect elevated levels of fecal lactoferrin, an indicator of intestinal inflammation. The test can be used to help identify patients with active inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) and rule out those with active irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). IBD-CHEK will not be able to differentiate between the two diseases that constitute IBD, ulcerative colitis and Crohn's disease, because the diseases both result in elevated fecal lactoferrin. Conversely, physicians those patients testing negative for lactoferrin can rule out IBD and consider IBS more seriously as a possible diagnosis. According to TechLab, IBS is second only to the common cold as a major cause of physician office visits in the United States. For further information call 1-800-TECHLAB or visit http://www.techlab.com.[/URL]


----------

